# our 14 week old has dark spots on her coat only a few though !



## emmark (Sep 27, 2009)

hello fellow best dog in the world owners just a quick question our megan has a few dark spots about the size of your little finger nail all in her lower back she had them when we picked her as a pup (they all did) but they were very faint now shes getting darker you can see them.

is this a normal trait/will they go away ?


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

maybe she is part dalmation ;D

Kian went through a change in his coat and he is still getting darker and might even have lighter patches.
I am sure it is nothing to be worried about... it's amazing how many variations this breed can have.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

Crazy said:


> maybe she is part dalmation ;D
> 
> Kian went through a change in his coat and he is still getting darker and might even have lighter patches.
> I am sure it is nothing to be worried about... it's amazing how many variations this breed can have.


OMG ......DALMATION VIZSLA MIX, its genius, imagine how awesome a vizsla would look with black spots all over, GOD I LOVE!!!!! ;D 

*is going insane*


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Are you talking dark spots on the skin or dark spots in the fur? And how dark? I heard of variation in the fur colour but not the skin.

As for the dalmation/V mix - what a laugh.


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

For a while a few weeks ago Ziva had a darker spot in her hair like you described... I called it her beauty mark... then after about a week or so it just disappeared... Her coloring has changed since we got her, which is normal...


----------

